# Vape pen possible cause of fire



## Hooked (23/10/19)

*Vape pen identified as ‘possible cause’ of Moraga Merrill Fire*
https://www.kron4.com/news/vape-pen-identified-as-possible-cause-of-moraga-merrill-fire/
21 Oct. 2019


MORAGA (KRON) — Police believe a vape pen may be the cause of a fire in Moraga earlier this month that burned 40 acres and prompted overnight evacuations in a neighborhood.

The fire was first reported just before 1 a.m. on Oct. 10 on Merrill Circle North in Moraga.

Police confirmed Monday a vape pen was discovered in the area where the fire started.

The vape pen is a “possible cause of the fire,” according to Moraga’s chief of police.

The fire was last reported at 40 acres.

Residents were under mandatory evacuations as the fire burned.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)

Possible? Yes, but just because a mod was discovered there doesn't mean that it caused the fire. Everything and anything that happens is now going to be blamed on vaping!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (23/10/19)

Of course because monopolies die hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)

@Hooked I think the media sees cigarette fires as "old news" and nobody cares but with vaping they have a nice new "fresh" angle to report on due to all the negative vaping hype lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (24/10/19)

*yawn*

ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

